# collinite vs dodo beading?



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

heres a few photos of some beading, two different cars, the red cars been polished, blackholed, and waxed with collinite 476s. The blue cars been lime primed lite then dodo supernatural applied, 2 coats of each waxes:doublesho


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

nice tight beading, I'd say the dodo just pips it


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

If you had just asked us which was which, there's nothing in it IMO and noone could actually tell


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

^+1

Can't tell the difference lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

look indentical to me, the test is how long will they stay high and tight for..
most waxes ive used have tight beading first time it rains..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Agreed - both look the same to me


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

yeah theres no real noticable difference, i'm a big fan of 476s though


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

I love supernatural and my other dodo waxes and I also love 476 but applying and removing the dodo wax is much easier.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

My vote goes to the Dodo Juice. 

My Megane usually has a couple of layers of Orange Crush and whenever I put water on it, it would bead up like mad, more so than even a fresh coat of Collinite 476.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll go for 476 to keep beading longer! Other than that there's nothing in it. How do they compare for overall finish when dry?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

476 has more uniformed beads in those pics


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I did a brief test on dodo purple haze pro, col 915 and simonize.
Just before claying and washing my wifes black polo,
After a few rinses after washing to test the waxes the dodo was all gone.
Only the others remained in equal measure.
Your beading looks good.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I hope the Megs 16 i've just put on my car lasts as well as the 476 i used last year. That 476 just keeps going, took me right through winter with no problems.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Prefer the blue colour... if that means anything?....


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

slkman said:


> Prefer the blue colour... if that means anything?....


yes... it means you didn't take the time to read the post lol.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Serious said:


> yes... it means you didn't take the time to read the post lol.


I did read, honest , but couldn't really see a difference in the beading...


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

I think a good test, if you want to do another test, is the beading between a mainstream Dodo wax and Supernatural because I'm sure the mainstream waxes bead better than Supernatural...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> I'll go for 476 to keep beading longer! Other than that there's nothing in it. How do they compare for overall finish when dry?


Actually im a bit annoyed really, the red vauxhall is my partners car and it looks better dry than my blue bmw, gutted


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

slkman said:


> I think a good test, if you want to do another test, is the beading between a mainstream Dodo wax and Supernatural because I'm sure the mainstream waxes bead better than Supernatural...


dont know if im honest because i had some ph on before and it was about the same, the biggest problem i have is ive tried two dodo waxes now and tbh they really aren't doing it for me in the looks department, the bh and 476 on the red car easily keeps up with the dodo lpl and sn on the blue one,and the paint in general is alot better on the blue one as its my weekend car the red ones the daily driver, looks like the blue ones getting a good going over with the same as the other car in the next week or so:wall:


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

msb said:


> Actually im a bit annoyed really, the red vauxhall is my partners car and it looks better dry than my blue bmw, gutted


Try Purple Haze next time then you'll win


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

In that case I'd try BH on your blue car topped with either SN or PH. LPL is very oily and most of those oils may be getting lost when you apply your Dodo wax on top whereas you are using an acrylic based glaze which isn't oily at all as your base for the colly.

Personally CG EZ Creme glaze which is a similar product to BH adds lots in the gloss department compared to relying on LPL's oils which can also effect durability if you don't buff the LPL off enough.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

slkman said:


> Try Purple Haze next time then you'll win


already did its crap, everyone i know has made negative comments about the car with regards to finish since i have used dodos waxes, they have all pretty much agreed its loads better with my usual choice of vics concours


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

msb said:


> already did its crap, everyone i know has made negative comments about the car with regards to finish since i have used dodos waxes, they have all pretty much agreed its loads better with my usual choice of vics concours


I'm surprised at that. When did you buy your Purple Haze? Might be an old version?...

I say this as i've been very impressed so far, got a pot on friday and did two cars on saturday and been blown away by the deepening wet gloss it gives. This is based on using Celeste and R222 Concours in the past which are high up there on my top wet look waxes.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> How do they compare for overall finish when dry?


There's no competition.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Thats the problem with overhyped wax you exspect it to be better that it actualy is same as quote ive paid x amount and it smells good and a fancy tub and bag and it makes me feel good.ill stick to my sub 30 quid wax no it works and dont get disapointed.and ive never seen to be honest on here why they are better by the manufactures.dodo imo is ok for maintance but crap for owt mucky and yes ive bought and sold most there stuff.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> There's no competition.


How do you mean?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

slkman said:


> I'm surprised at that. When did you buy your Purple Haze? Might be an old version?...
> 
> I say this as i've been very impressed so far, got a pot on friday and did two cars on saturday and been blown away by the deepening wet gloss it gives. This is based on using Celeste and R222 Concours in the past which are high up there on my top wet look waxes.


Was a panel pot brought about 2 weeks ago so i wouldnt have thought it was the old version, bottom line is i know now having tried dodo waxes what works for me and unfortunatley its not ph or sn:thumb:


----------



## Romesh (Aug 6, 2010)

Best prices I can find online are:

Dodo Juice Supernatural £55 for 200ml
Collinite 476S £15 for 266ml

That's a big difference in price! Thanks for the pics, I'm looking for a decent wax and will give 476S a go


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

yeah certainly for me when you factor in cost 476 wins hands down in the beading stakes, in the looks department theres not enough to warrant paying even £55 as collis i would say is pretty much equal there too! I have still found the best looks wise on my particular car is the vics concours followed closely by aghd, then dodo or collinite and finally nattys blue and mothers wax!


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

msb said:


> yeah certainly for me when you factor in cost 476 wins hands down in the beading stakes, in the looks department theres not enough to warrant paying even £55 as collis i would say is pretty much equal there too! I have still found the best looks wise on my particular car is the vics concours followed closely by aghd, then dodo or collinite and finally nattys blue and mothers wax!


You should of picked up the £14 for R222 Concours offer when it was on. Probably one of the greatest deep wet gloss waxes ever made. But never going to compete durability wise.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

supernatural with no correction, preparation etc just a wash and 1 coat of wax

lasted about a month but this was the beading i got from it...



















This was just a test to check the efficiency with no prep...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

only lasted a month?


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

to me the dodo one's looks better lol


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

msb said:


> only lasted a month?


remember this was straight on top of a wash, nothing else so a month aint bad


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i think if a wax beads tight for a month its good, im betting that didnt bead for a month


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

imo regarding the original test the 476 beads hold themselves together fair better than the dodo which appear lumpy.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

grayfox said:


> imo regarding the original test the 476 beads hold themselves together fair better than the dodo which appear lumpy.


i'm with you collis beading and overall finish is just as good if not better than the dodo sn, and thats on the car thats had less time spent on it as well, so as far as i'm concerned its a no brainer, put it this way the blue cars getting the same treatment asap:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

msb said:


> i'm with you collis beading and overall finish is just as good if not better than the dodo sn, and thats on the car thats had less time spent on it as well, so as far as i'm concerned its a no brainer, put it this way the blue cars getting the same treatment asap:thumb:


All done yesterday, used lpl then bh and finally 2xcoats of 476s and car looks stunning again, loads better than the dodo ph or sn for that matter and its ready for winter now:thumb:


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Just to throw my hat into the ring, here's a pic of Coli beading after 3 weeks of motorway abuse:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

here a couple of collie 476 waxed sidex2 coats couldnt resist earlyer on tipping some spring water on

View attachment 14548


View attachment 14549

the bits what run of where very quick and slick


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Very nice! When i used 476 on my landrover, i could wash and rinse the car then pour water from a hose over the bodywork, nice and slow and leave the car to dry and there would be no water marks. Great stuff!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

heres some pics of the car now its been given a coat of lpl, bh then 2x coats of collies 476s:wave:


----------



## trinity13 (May 28, 2010)

i'd still go for Dodo for beading, optical clarity and shine.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

trinity13 said:


> i'd still go for Dodo for beading, optical clarity and shine.


duh the collinites beading is easily as good, general opinion was the 476 was actually better, and the results with regards to clarity and shine go to the 476 hands down on my particular vehicle, and thats everyones opinion whos seen the car after me experimenting between waxes not just my opinion btw:wave:


----------

